# В Большом адронном коллайдере (БАК) происходит нечто загадочное



## Mila (24 Сен 2010)

*Физики не могут объяснить результаты очередного эксперимента: из коллайдера посыпались странные частицы*






Загадочный феномен обнаружили на одном из детекторов - CMS (Compact Muon Solenoid), который фиксирует результаты столкновений протонов. Попадая лоб в лоб почти на скоростях света, они разбиваются более чем на сотню частиц. А те, как выяснилось, начинают вести себя странно.

Физики обнаружили, что некоторые частицы вылетают парами и под одним и тем же углом. И далее двигаются так, будто бы они связаны друг с другом. Это явление стало полной неожиданностью и не было предсказано ни одной теорией.

По словам профессора Владимира Гаврилова, руководителя группы российских физиков из Института теоретической и экспериментальной физики, работающих на детекторе CMS, энергия столкновений в БАКе достигла таких колоссальных значений, что начались сюрпризы.

А как заявил Гвидо Тонелли, представитель Европейской организации ядерных исследований (CERN), который курирует исследования на CMS, в экспериментах удалось получить так называемую кварк-глюонную плазму - субстанцию, наполнявшую Вселенную в первые наносекунды ее жизни. Сразу после Большого Взрыва.

- Так и до самого Взрыва недалеко, - продолжают нагнетать ужас всевозможные паникеры. - Этот коллайдер когда-нибудь оправдает свои подпольные названия - Машина Большого Взрыва и Шайтан-Бублик.

- Нам нужно около года, чтобы разобраться в происходящем ныне на БАКе, - сказал Гвидо. Чем не сильно успокоил. Скорее заставил вспомнить афоризм, рожденный кем-то из физиков еще до начала экспериментов: "Мы попытаемся увидеть что получится и попробуем понять что это значит".


----------



## Вархаммер (24 Сен 2010)

2012 год приближается. То ли еще будет.


----------



## Alex.M (25 Сен 2010)

Информация очень необычная, но познавательная.


> 2012 год приближается


Племя Мая не ошибалось, но возможно мы ошиблись в их системе исчисления


----------



## Вархаммер (25 Сен 2010)

Alex.M написал(а):


> Племя Мая не ошибалось, но возможно мы ошиблись в их системе исчисления


А если не ошиблись? Это же пипец и потеря потерь. Даж страшно подумать.


----------



## AlexTNT (26 Сен 2010)

> Известно, что текущий цикл длинного счёта, или Эра Пятого Солнца, начался 13.0.0.0.0, 4 Ахау, 8 Кумху. Это произошло: 11 августа 3114 до н. э. при корреляции 584283, либо 13 августа 3114 до н. э. при корреляции 584285. Таким образом, текущий цикл закончится в декабре 2012 года. 20 декабря 2012 года (корреляция 584283) или 22 декабря 2012 года (корреляция 584285) на календаре майя будет дата 12.19.19.19.19, 3 Кавак, 2 К’анк’ин, а на следующий день, 21 декабря 2012 года (корреляция 584283) или 23 декабря 2012 года (корреляция 584285), начнётся новая Эра, 13.0.0.0.0, 4 Ахау, 3 К’анк’ин.
> 
> С наступлением новой Эры связывают различные катаклизмы, вплоть до конца света. Сандра Нобл (англ. Sandra Noble), исполнительный директор месоамериканской исследовательской организации FAMSI, заметила, что «для древних майя завершение полного цикла было большим праздником (for the ancient Maya, it was a huge celebration to make it to the end of a whole cycle)». Интерпретацию декабря 2012 года в качестве конца света она считает «настоящей фальсификацией и возможностью для многих людей обогатиться на этом (a complete fabrication and a chance for a lot of people to cash in.)»[5] На этом основывается научно-фантастический фильм-катастрофа 2012.


Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии


----------



## Alex.M (26 Сен 2010)

Чёрная дыра, в искусственных условиях может появится только при очень сильном взрыве 
p.s.БАК работает пока на половинной мощности.


----------



## Вархаммер (26 Сен 2010)

Конец света близок. 2012 год приближается, аномалии уже начинаются. Гольфстрим замедлил свой ход в три раза!!!


----------



## AlexTNT (26 Сен 2010)

Конец света ждали и ждать будут - его обещали в 2000 и раньше, ещё какая-то секта, непомню вроде недавно подземлю ушла, еле людей повытаскивали. На мой взгляд 2012 год просто конец эпохи мая, а жёлтая преса,впоследствие тв раздула конец света - ведь что человек посмотрит: скучную историю про древний календарь или о том что нам всем конец?


----------



## Alex.M (26 Сен 2010)

Поживем, все увидим!


----------



## tog53 (27 Сен 2010)

Все земные суждения зависят от точки зрения земного наблюдателя. Для человечества осознание факта цикличности вселенских процессов может вызвать лишь обозначение в своих "журналах наблюдений" завершение очередного цикла. Пусть это будет конец одной и начало другой эры. Давайте как-нибудь назовём новую эру. Вот и все..., продолжаем наблюдать. Тоже самое можно отнести и к наблюдателю из другой, отдалённой от нас звёздной системы, для которого наш 2012 уже прошёл. Не стоит забывать о вселенской гармонии. Ну, к примеру, переполюсуется Земля, ну перекрасим мы стрелки компасов и будем искать Полярную в том же направлении. И топать на полюс (кстати - тот же Северный) по тем же силовым линиям. Человечество неоднократно переживало переполюсовки и что..., рук-ног поубавилось или чего лишнего наросло? А если что, человек самое живучее существо на Земле в силу своих конкурентных преимуществ (интеллект, агрессивность, любопытство и т.п.). Выживем.


----------



## Alex.M (3 Окт 2010)

> Страпелька да страпелька
> Разрушат Землю вместе
> По капельке.


Мое личный стих.


----------



## Сашка (3 Окт 2010)

Гдет больше года назад наткнулся на этот стишок...

Где то в подвале ученые твари
Свой злобный план всерьез обсуждали
После больничного спирта ведра
Мысль появилась столкнуть два ядра...
Вот на планете разрыт механизм
Собран из ямы, бутылки и клизм
Яростный монстр по имени БАК
Но среди клизм обнаружился брак...
Запуск отложен на длительный срок
Снова не вышло скукожить мирок
Запуск второй был не лучше чем первый..
А у ученых уже сдают нервы...
Запуск устройства 126
Тостер сломался... мы все хотим есть...
Клизмы иссякли, бутыль на исходе...
Мы не уверены в верном исходе...
Вот и предверье последней попытки...
Лица людей озарила улыбка
Кнопку на старт... клизмы рвутся на части...
Ядра столкнулись.. все ... от счастья..
Ядра столкнулись и все вроде рады..
Но из дыры вдруг полезли хэд-крабы..
Люди не ждали такой поворот..
Боже, о боже, но кто их спасет..
Вот Гордон Фриман в очках с монтировкой..
Он монтировкой орудует ловко..
Он не боиться толпищ врагов..
Он из врагов напечет пирогов...
Люди все счастливы как на игле...
Толко ученый забился в угле...
Плачет, рыдает, не вспомнит ни как...
нафик вообще запускал этот бак... (c)ПинШустЫ


----------



## akok (7 Окт 2010)

Alex.M написал(а):


> Ноябрь-декабрь-очень опасные эксперименты.Будем смотреть.


Если мы это увидим  если успеем.


----------



## Alex.M (21 Окт 2010)

Раньше физики на БАК е говорили, что появление страпелек, мнополей и т.п. не возможно...А сами детектор специальный дорабатывают для изучения "экзотики"!


> переход к режиму HE-LHC («LHC на высокой энергии»), при котором пучки будут разгоняться до энергии 16,5 ТэВ на протон, а удерживать их будет магнитное поле 20 Тесла. Работа в таком режиме может продлиться до 2035 года и дальше.
> Параллельно с этим рассматривается возможность подсоединения к LHC и электронного ускорителя, что позволит проводить на установке электрон-протонные столкновения (режим работы LHeC).


Вот это уже энергия.
источник


----------



## Alex.M (29 Окт 2010)

13 октября 2010 года над Нью-Йорком зависли многочисленные, переливающиеся разными цветами, шары.


> М.Нострадамус в своих катренах (1555 г.) предупреждает, что:
> - 2010-й год станет годом столкновения смерти и жизни, зла и добрых чаяний, сокрушается о некой «сатанинской дуге бешенства», которая появится в Европе. Вследствие «ужаса сгорания» будет расплавлена половина земного шара… (ноябрь 2010);
> - 2011 год — в результате выпадения радиоактивных осадков будет заражено все северное полушарие. Не останется ни растительности, ни животного мира...
> - 2014 год — люди будут испытывать ужасные последствия… 2016 год — Людской род будет уничтожен. Пройдет десять лет, прежде чем в Европе появятся люди.
> Ошибался ли? Скоро узнаем. :scaut:


----------



## Сашка (29 Окт 2010)

Мы все умрём


----------



## Alex.M (29 Окт 2010)

Температура в местах столкновения частиц по Цельсию *превосходит температуру Солнца на несколько порядков.Так как в БАК'е образуется плазма.*


----------



## Вархаммер (29 Окт 2010)

Кстати по телеку видел передачу о "Большом адронном коллайдере" и ее опасности для человечества. Там прошла инфа о том что в России , тоже есть или строится подобие БАК. И говорили, что скорее всего опасность для человечества представляет именно он.


----------



## Alex.M (29 Окт 2010)

*Вархаммер*, он(линейный коллайдер, который собираются строить) в *1000 раз мощнее БАК а!!!*


----------



## Вархаммер (29 Окт 2010)

> в 1000 раз мощнее БАК а!!!


Впечатляет. Нам с нашей извечной русской расхляванностью нафик он нужен. Действительно можем ненароком весь мир угробить.  Или это наш ответ НАТО -вцам? Так сказать мегаколлайдерная дубинка для буржуинов. Тогда ядерные боеголовки натовцев, это каменные топоры.


----------



## Alex.M (29 Окт 2010)

По теории вероятностей можно дать процентов 80-90, что на новом коллайдере можно получить не распадающееся анти-гипер ядро уже в начале экспериментов.


----------



## Вархаммер (29 Окт 2010)

*Alex.M*, Вы физик? А то честно, не улавливаю часть текста.


----------



## Alex.M (29 Окт 2010)

Грубо говоря: у каждой частицы(и не только частицы) есть её анти-частица.То есть есть электрон(-) и есть позитрон(+).В вакууме появляются частицы, а в "черных" дырах они исчезают ну и т.д.


----------



## akok (29 Окт 2010)

Все равно не совсем понятно. Давай подробнее.


----------



## Drongo (29 Окт 2010)

tog53 написал(а):


> Ну, к примеру, переполюсуется Земля, ну перекрасим мы стрелки компасов и будем искать Полярную в том же направлении.


Это не так просто как кажется, представь себе, что на протяжении сотен тысяч лет, а переполюсованию происходит если не ошибаюсь, раз в 240 000 лет, возможно больше. Так вот, птицы улетающие на юг, у них в инстинкте это заложено, и представь что они теперь будут лететь на юг, который теперь будет находиться на севере... Смена земных полюсов это гипер катастрофа для *всей* фауны...


----------



## Alex.M (29 Окт 2010)

Эти ядра уже получали в RHIC
Но они были нестабильными.В БАК мощность больше, следовательно и эта странная материя может иметь другое кол-во элементарных частиц, а значит быть более стабильной.Естественно вопрос напрашивается сам собой:зачем сталкивать тяжелые ионы на БАК, когда есть специально сделанный для этого RHIC?
И черные дыры на RHIC тоже получали.


----------



## Alex.M (2 Ноя 2010)

В RHIC удавалось получить плазму, с t по Цельсию около 4 триллионов.Эта t превышает t в недрах Солнца на несколько порядков.Для сравнения температура в недрах Солнца-около 15 миллионов.А в LHC энергия столкновения тяжелых ядер будет намного больше, не зря хотят повторить на новых энергиях.
Конечно можно рассчитать по процентам, что возможно в большей или меньшей степени во время этих столкновений получить.Нужно кол-во кварков и глюонов в плазме, полученной в феврале 2010 года умножить на новую энергию.К сожалению у меня нет этих точных данных о кварк-глюонной плазме, которую получали на RHIC.


----------



## Rashevskiy (2 Ноя 2010)

Кому что не понятно по поводу античастиц - поищите в Интернете по тегам - "антиматерия", "темная материя", дабы здесь не изобретать велосипед, пересказывая сказанное много раз.


----------



## Alex.M (10 Ноя 2010)

На LHC начались столкновения тяжелых ядер.
Что ж...Революция началась.Посмотрите цифры.


> На прошедшей неделе на Большом адронном коллайдере завершились все эксперименты с протонными пучками, запланированные на 2010 год. Теперь весь ближайший месяц коллайдер будет работать в режиме столкновений ядер свинца. Главная задача экспериментов с пучками тяжелых ядер — изучить поведение сверхгорячего комка ядерного вещества, которое на короткое время образуется в момент столкновения ядер. Благодаря этим экспериментам будут получены новые данные о свойствах сильного взаимодействия, очень важные для астрофизики. Кроме того, эти данные послужат хорошей проверкой разнообразным теоретическим подходам. Ожидается, что уже первые результаты, полученные в ноябре-декабре, дадут физикам пищу для размышлений.
> 
> Ядра свинца получают в специальном источнике, где кусочек металла распыляется на атомы, которые затем полностью ионизируются (то есть лишаются всех своих электронов) и уже в виде ионов впрыскиваются в цепочку предварительных ускорителей для накопления и постепенного разгона. Внутри ускорительного кольца LHC ядра разгоняются до энергии 287 ТэВ. На орбите эти ядра удерживаются тем же магнитным полем, которое удерживало 3,5-тэвные протоны, но из-за того, что в ядрах есть не только заряженные протоны, но и незаряженные нейтроны, энергия ядер в расчете на один нуклон (то есть протон или нейтрон) составляет не 3,5 ТэВ, а примерно 1,38 ТэВ. Тем не менее это значение многократно превышает предыдущий рекорд, который долгое время удерживал Коллайдер релятивистских ионов RHIC.
> 
> Первые тестовые запуски ионных сгустков начались во второй половине дня 4 ноября. В ночь на 5 ноября оба пучка уже успешно циркулировали в ускорителе. В ночь с 6-го на 7 ноября, после отладки различных систем ускорителя, были зарегистрированы столкновения ядер с полной энергией 574 ТэВ в трех основных детекторах ускорителя — ATLAS, CMS и специально адаптированном под ядерные столкновения детекторе ALICE (детектор LHCb не оптимизирован для ядерных столкновений и данные не набирает). Сейчас работа пока ведется всего лишь с двумя ионными сгустками в каждом пучке, содержащими по 10 млрд ядер, но в скором времени количестве сгустков увеличится. Частота столкновений, регистрируемых детекторами, составляла пока несколько десятков событий в секунду.


источник соответственно элементы
P.S.Интересно, а физики подумали, что если энергии и самого "топлива" больше, полученная плазма может просуществовать поболее во столько же раз, во сколько энергии и "топлива" больше предшественника.


----------



## akok (10 Ноя 2010)

Alex.M написал(а):


> P.S.Интересно, а физики подумали, что если энергии и самого "топлива" больше, полученная плазма может просуществовать поболее во столько же раз, во сколько энергии и "топлива" больше предшественника.


И к чему это может привести?


----------



## Arbitr (10 Ноя 2010)

хм может ламерский вопрос но почему тогда энтропия не будет воздействовать "с большим усилием" ? если так можно сказать.


----------



## Alex.M (12 Ноя 2010)

Температура плазмы в БАК уже достигла примерно 10 триллионов градусов Цельсия.Это в 2,5 раза больше, чем в RHIC.


----------



## Саныч (24 Ноя 2010)

*Большой адронный коллайдер: что нового?*

Эксперимент, ради которого был создан большой адронный коллайдер, близок к своему завершению. 

Чтобы выяснить, как возникла наша Вселенная, учёные десятилетиями охотятся за неуловимыми частицами – бозонами Хиггса. С помощью коллайдера доказать факт их существования почти удалось.
С помощью большого адронного коллайдера наконец-то удалось так столкнуть частицы, что стали видны признаки существования самой элементарной из них – того самого бозона Хиггса, или – в популярной науке – «божественной частицы». Именно она, согласно теории, отвечает за существование массы во Вселенной. И именно ради неё построили коллайдер.

«Божественную частицу» ищут уже сорок с лишним лет – с тех пор, как английский профессор Питер Хиггс предположил, что Вселенная пронизана незримым полем, проходя сквозь которое, элементарные частицы «обрастают» массой – теми самыми бозонами.
Физики, работающие на Большом адронном коллайдере, с помощью детектора CMS впервые зафиксировали рождение двух Z-бозонов – один из типов событий, которые могут быть свидетельством существования «тяжелого» варианта бозона Хиггса. Так говорится в материалах, опубликованных на сайте коллаборации CMS.

Согласно этим данным, 10 октября детектор CMS впервые обнаружил появление четырех мюонов. Предварительные результаты реконструкции позволили ученым интерпретировать это событие как свидетельство рождения двух нейтральных калибровочных Z-бозонов.

Бозон Хиггса – последний недостающий элемент современной теории элементарных частиц, так называемой Стандартной модели. Это гипотетическая частица отвечает за массы всех других элементарных частиц. Однако теория не позволяет точно установить массу бозона Хиггса.

Ученые сейчас рассматривают две возможности – существование «легкого» и «тяжелого» вариантов. «Легкий» Хиггс с массой от 135 до 200 гигаэлектронвольт должен распадаться на пары W-бозонов, а если масса бозона составляет 200 гигаэлектронвольт или больше, то на пары Z-бозонов, которые, в свою очередь, порождают пары электронов или мюонов.

Именно рождение четырех мюонов и зафиксировал детектор CMS. Ученые отмечают, что само по себе это событие не обязательно может являться свидетельством рождения бозона Хиггса, к появлению четырех мюонов могут вести и другие события. Однако это первое из событий этого типа, которые, в конце концов, могут выдать хиггсовскую частицу.

Чтобы с уверенностью говорить о существовании бозона Хиггса в том или ином диапазоне масс, необходимо накопить значительное число подобных событий и проанализировать, как распределены массы рождающихся частиц.

Эксперименты в электрон-позитронном коллайдере LEP в 1980-е годы позволили исключить диапазон масс менее 114 гигаэлектронвольт. Значение массы в 100 гигаэлектронвольт примерно в 107 раз больше массы протона.

физики из Национальной лаборатории имени Ферми, которые проводят эксперименты на Теватроне, исключили возможность существования бозона Хиггса в интервале масс от 158 до 175 гигаэлектронвольт. Ранее, в ноябре 2009 года, в Фермилабе «закрыли» интервал с 163 до 166 гигаэлектронвольт.


----------



## Drongo (2 Дек 2010)

Как они всё это изменяют?


----------



## Mila (3 Дек 2010)

*В Большом Адронном Коллайдере (БАК) появились неопознанные объекты*

*Исследованиям мешает непонятное явление: из коллайдера куда-то пропадают протоны и другие частицы. Ученые винят в этом UFO*

До 6 октября - вплоть до остановки БАК на зимние каникулы - в гигантском подземном кольце вместо протонов будут сталкивать тяжелые ионы свинца. И производить субстанцию, которая появилось сразу же после Большого Взрыва. И в результате его. Ведь именно с этого головоломного события якобы и произошло сотворение мира. И сначала в нем - мире - не было ни атомов, ни тем более молекул, а существовала лишь так называемая кварк-глюонная плазма. Ее-то и рождают в дребезги разбитые после лобовых столкновений ионы свинца. Из этих продуктов распада ученые имитируют первые мгновения жизни Вселенной.





*Сталкиваясь, ионы свинца превращаются в кварк-глюонную плазму*

Ученые сейчас обрабатывают результаты своих попыток сотворения мира. Пытаются понять, что получилось. А некоторые уже делают сенсационные выводы. Например, в университета Бирмингема исследователи под руководством доктора Дэвида Эванса (David Evans) полагают: едва появившись, Вселенная вела себя отнюдь не как газ. Как предполагалось ранее. Скорее Вселенная была жидкой. И, выражение "кварк-глюонный суп", которое применяли к первичной материи в ней, возможно, окажется не просто образным.
Кстати, сама гипотеза о том, что сразу после Большого Взрыва Вселенная обладала свойствами жидкости - плотной и сверхгорячей, была выдвинута еще 5 лет назад после экспериментов на американских ускорителях. И вот теперь полоумная вроде бы идея подтверждается.
Существует и альтернативная точка зрения. Мол, сначала был сотворен невероятно горячий газ, потом он превратился в нечто горячее и жидкое. А уж потом - из этого - постепенно стал "всплывать" окружающий нас мир. Как поплавок в проруби.

В следующих экспериментах ученые планируют увеличить энергию соударений ионов свинца в два раза и выйти на запредельные значения. Соответственно должна возрасти и плотность кварк-глюонного супа. Не исключено, что наблюдение за ней и позволит точнее разобраться в первичной материи. И определить, жидкая она была или газообразная.
Однако рекордных экспериментов с тяжелыми ионами на БАКе и очередных больших взрывов в миниатюре придется подождать до 2013 года.





*Один из детекторовр, на котором регистрируют события, происходящие в коллайдере*


*Неопознанные объекты *

Страхи по поводу появления в коллайдере черных дыр, провалов во времени, проходов в иные измерения или чего-нибудь еще опасного для мира и грозящего Концом Света возродил Роджер Бэйли (Roger Bailey), специалист ЦЕРНа по разгону ионов и протонов в коллайдере. На заседании ЦК БАК (LHCC) - специального комитета, курирующего исследования, он доложил о странностях, сопровождающих эксперименты с высокими энергиями. Оказывается, протоны куда-то пропадают. А энерговыделение при этом увеличивается.
Впервые аномалии были зафиксированы в июле нынешнего года. Потом - в августе. С ростом плотности протонов в пучке они стали возникать чаще. И к октябрю число загадочных исчезновений частиц в вакуумном кольце БАКа перевалило за десяток.






*Роджер Бэйли возродил худшие подозрения*
Паникеры пугают, что частицы проваливаются в черные дыры или исчезают в другом времени. Или в другом измерении. А с повышением энергии прорехи в ткани пространства-времени, соответственно, будут увеличиваются. И когда-нибудь туда начнет засасывать не только протоны, но и более крупные предметы. Вплоть до нашей планеты.
Настоящие ученые не раз успокаивали, что опасения напрасны. И какая-либо катастрофа, связанная с коллайдером, исключена в принципе. Даже теоретически.
Но точной причины нынешних аномалий никто не знает. Специалисты ЦЕРНа пока лишь выдвигают гипотезы. И предполагают, что виноваты UFO. Но, конечно же, не НЛО - "unidentified flying objects", а "unidentified falling objects" - неопознанные падающие объекты, как они их называют.
В кандидатах на роль коллайдерных UFO выступают крошечные пылинки, якобы падающие на пучки протонов. По одной из гипотез, сталкиваясь с ними, протоны и теряются. Иными словами, ничего страшного.
Бэйли предлагает почистить БАК от пыли. И если это поможет, то автоматически будет определена природа аномального явления.






*Паникры снова заговорили об опасностях экспериментов на БАКе*

Еще в сентябре нынешнего года на симпозиуме по адронным коллайдерам (Hadron Collider Physics Symposium 2010), проходившем в Канаде, тот ж Бейли рассказал о перспективах модернизации БАКа в ближайшие 25 лет. Есть планы довести энергию столкновений протонов до 33 тераэлектронвольт (ТэВ). Это более, чем в два раза больше задуманного ныне.
Пока энергия столкновений составляет "всего" 7 ТэВ. Но общественность уже паникует: "как бы чего не случилось".
В 2012 году энергию попробуют увеличить до расчетных, но небывалых еще в истории физических экспериментов 14 ТэВ. И можно себе представить, какой "вой" поднимется по этому поводу. Но он не пойдет ни в какое сравнение с тем, который могут спровоцировать грядущие исследования. А именно те самые 33 ТэВ, намеченные на 2035 год.
Ко всему прочему на модернизированном и фантастически мощном БАКе начнут сталкивать и ионы, и протоны, и электроны. И электроны с протонами.
Действительно, страшно…Но интересно.


----------



## Alex.M (3 Дек 2010)

Да, про пыль вообще придумали здорово. 
Один физики создал теорию
Тезис о возникновении протона:


> Электрон и протон вследствие природы своего возникновения постоянно стремятся к слиянию. Этому препятствует прочная оболочка протона. Но если в ходе бытия материи в ней возникает суперэнергия и сверхтемпература, что уже способен создать Большой адронный коллайдер, то оболочка вокруг энергетической дыры, заключенной в протоне, может быть разрушена. Возможно, что "ледяной" протон просто "растает" в экспериментах с чрезмерно высокой температурой. И тогда любой из электронов, которые присутствуют везде, в том числе в коммуникациях коллайдера, получит возможность вернуться туда, откуда он когда-то был вырван силой глубокого вакуума к бытию. Произойдет аннигиляция электрона и позитрона, как ядра протона, с исчезновением всех этих частиц (электрона, позитрона, протона) из бытия.


Этим и можно объяснить исчезновение протона.
Больше похоже на черную дыру, поглощает и энерговыделение то же было большое.Я уверен детекторы зарегестрировали аномалию(даже Роджер Бэйли это призналч астично), но дабы не пугать людей не стали это полностью признавать.


----------



## Alex.M (18 Дек 2010)

Микроскопических черных дыр на LHC не видно.
Так что можете жить спокойно!
Правда если бы микроскопическая черная дыра и образовалась в коллайдаре она бы не осталась.
Бозон Хиггса так и не нашли...


----------



## Вархаммер (18 Дек 2010)

Alex.M написал(а):


> Микроскопических черных дыр на LHC не видно.
> Так что можете жить спокойно!


На самом деле, из-за провалов всяких частиц в дыры времени (всяких взорванных гадов в прошлом) и как следствие глобальных изменений, мы уже живем в другом мире, чем до начала экспериментов. Просто мы этого не замечаем. В нашем представлении все идет как и прежде. Например *Alex.M*, до первого столкновения частиц назывался *help?* и имел золотистую чешуйчатую кожу и четыре уха.


----------



## Drongo (19 Дек 2010)

*Вархаммер*, Ох и выдал версию. :biggrin: По поводу времени, из всех книг про путешествие времени и ветвление времён, мне ближе всего, да и понятнее и вообще понравилась теория ветвления времён в единицу времени, как дерево, к примеру 1 секунда настоящего, даёт столько веток времени и вариантов событий сколько потенциально возможных вариантов существует в эту 1 секунду. Следующая секунда является уже другим родителем других ветвлений времени.


----------



## Вархаммер (20 Дек 2010)

*Drongo*, теория ветвления времён в единицу времени, как дерево, мне тоже очень нравиться. Вообще мой любимый фильм, это "Эффект бабочки" первая часть.

А про версию с изменением *Alex.M* , когда то в детстве читал, то ли в журнале "Техника молодежи" то ли в "Юный техник" рассказ, про то как решили в прошлое отправить зонд в виде шара для фотографирование всех эпох начиная с зарождения земли до настоящего. Так там тоже находяться противники эксперимента доказывающие что малейшие изменения прошлого приводят к глобальным изменения в будущем. Первые незаметные изменения в ходе эксперимента начинаются с того что на шаре попавшим в период зарождения земли, скапливается конденсат и начинает капать на формирующуюся землю, к времени первого возврата аппарата на землю, экспериментаторы сидят уже не на железных стулах, а на стулах из другого композитного материала, при втором прыжке аппарат случайно раздавливает некую амебу и.т.д. и.т.п.. Рассказ заканчивается, тем что некое студенистое существо потрясая шупальцами говорить противникам эксперимента. "Видите ничего не изменилось, а вы боялись..." и смушенные противники эксперимента распользаются по своим норам (вольный пересказ, с неточностями). В ходе чтения топа всплыл тот давний понравившийся рассказ, что решил ее втиснуть.


----------



## Alex.M (23 Дек 2010)

Смеётесь над физикой...


----------



## Вархаммер (23 Дек 2010)

Alex.M написал(а):


> Смеётесь над физикой...


Мы не смеемся, мы в волнуемся.))))))))))))


----------



## Mila (17 Мар 2011)

*Большой адронный коллайдер станет машиной времени*






*Эксперименты на крупнейшем в мире ускорителе способны породить элементарные частицы, которые перемещаются назад во времени. Такой вывод ученые сделали после теоретической работы, которую вполне можно проверить в опытах на женевском коллайдере.
*
Хотя путешествие во времени будет возможно только для особых частиц, трудно переоценить значение подобного открытия для физики.

Одной из главных задач БАК (LHC) является поиск бозона Хиггса - гипотетической частицы, отвечающей за наличие у материи массы. Некоторые теоретики предполагают, что в столкновениях, которые рожают хиггсовский бозон, одновременно будут возникать и так называемые синглетные бозоны Хиггса. А эти частицы будут иметь интересные свойства.

Согласно теории Вейлера и Хо, синглетные бозоны Хиггса могут прыгать в дополнительное, пятое измерение, где они способны двигаться вперед или назад во времени, чтобы вновь появляться в будущем или прошлом.

Проверить наличие таких частиц-путешественников будет несложно: они сами (а точнее - продукты их распада) будут появляться перед столкновением в детекторе, их создателе.

Новая теория отвергает парадоксы, связанные с путешествиями во времени, поскольку человека послать в прошлое таким образом невозможно. Однако ученый отмечает, что, если люди могли бы контролировать производство синглетных бозонов Хиггса, они могли бы посылать сквозь время сообщения. Способны ли такие действия вызвать парадоксы - еще вопрос.


----------



## Mila (7 Апр 2011)

*Физики зафиксировали необъяснимое явление в коллайдере Тэватрон*

*Физики, работающие на американском коллайдере Тэватрон зафиксировали необъяснимое пока явление, которое, возможно, представляет собой рождение новой неизвестной частицы.*






в ускорительном тоннеле коллайдера происходят столкновения протонов и антипротонов, в результате которых рождаются другие частицы, которые, в свою очередь, также распадаются. Анализируя конечные продукты распадов, ученые могут определить, какие частицы образовывались в коллайдере изначально. 

Авторы новых работ анализировали данные, собранные на одном из детекторов Тэватрона - CDF. Ученых интересовали события образования W-бозонов - элементарных частиц, которые являются переносчиками слабого взаимодействия (наряду с электромагнитным, сильным и гравитационным оно входит в число четырех фундаментальных физических взаимодействий). Каждое событие рождения W-бозона сопровождалось образованием двух потоков других частиц.

Было обнаружено, что при энергиях столкновений 144 гигаэлектронвольта наблюдается избыток новообразованных мюонов и электронов. Ученые полагают, что рождение лишних частиц может объясняться тем, что в исходных столкновениях появлялись новые, еще неизвестные физикам частицы, которые распадались с образованием W-бозонов, распад которых и давал дополнительные электроны и мюоны. 

Специалисты полагают, что новая частица (если наблюдаемый эффект действительно обусловлен ее рождением) не является бозоном Хиггса (частицей, которая, согласно наиболее общепринятой гипотезе, объясняющей устройство окружающего мира, отвечает за наличие у других частиц массы). На тех энергиях столкновений, при которых осуществлялся эксперимент, распад бозона Хиггса должен давать другие цепочки частиц. 

Тэватрон - это крупнейший после знаменитого БАК коллайдер элементарных частиц. В настоящее время эксперименты на нем приостановлены из-за попадания молнии. Кроме того, в октябре 2011 года все работы на Тэватроне будут свернуты, несмотря на то, что на ускорителе было получено множество перспективных для поимки бозона Хиггса данных.


----------



## Mila (1 Июл 2011)

*Тайное становится явным: в Большом адронном коллайдере (БАК), оказывается, была получена*

*Удивительные результаты дали последние эксперименты по моделированию на БАКе Большого Взрыва*






На днях во Франции завершилась конференция Quark Matter 2011, на которой ученые подвели итоги экспериментов, проведенных на БАКе в конце 2010 года - перед отправкой "монстра" на каникулы (кратко они изложены в пресс-релизе CERN). Тогда в коллайдере сталкивали ионы свинца. А прежде там сталкивали почти на скоростях света и разбивали вдребезги лишь протоны - частицы несравненно более легкие. Ученые справедливо расчитывали, что "тяжелые ядра свинца" позволят глубже проникнуть в тайны материи. Так оно вроде бы и вышло, как выяснилось на конференции.

Смысл экспериментов: разбивая частицы, вернуть материю в "первобытное" состояние. В то, когда ее мельчайшие составляющие еще не объединились в протоны и нейтроны, а тем более в атомы. Такие условия, если верить господствующей ныне теории зарождения Вселенной, существовали сразу после Большого Взрыва, в результате которого она - Вселенная - и образовалась. Из некой точки. Примерно 13,7 миллиардов лет назад.

БАК по сути моделировал Большой Взрыв. Сотворял так называемую кварк-глюонную плазму. Это невероятно горячий - до 10 триллионов градусов - "суп" из протоматерии, в состоянии которого Вселенная находилась через доли наносекунд после своего рождения.
Сотворив "суп", физики наблюдали за его поведением посредством детекторов ALICE, ATLAS и CMS - гигантских измерительных комплексов, весящих по 10 и более тысяч тонн. Ученые хотели бы понять (в числе прочего), каким образом протоматерия превратилась в обычную - в ту, которая нас сейчас окружает. И какова природа так называемого сильного взаимодействия, за счет которого кварки и глюоны "склеиваются" в протоны и нейтроны.

По словам специалистов ЦЕРН, последствия столкновений встречных пучков протонов позволяли имитировать состояние материи через десять в минус 34-й степени секунды после Большого Взрыва. А столкновение ионов свинца - через десять в минус 11-й степени. То есть, гораздо позднее. Но выражаясь образно, и тот и этот эксперименты приблизили исследователей к самому эпицентру акта творения. По времени, конечно. И по сути, перенесли - пусть в микроскопическом масштабе - почти на 14 миллиардов лет назад.





*В мире нет научного инструмента крупнее, чем БАК. И эксперименты на нем соответствующие*

Ученые сейчас пытаются понять, что получилось. А некоторые уже делают сенсационные выводы. Например, в университете Бирмингема (University of Birmingham in the U.K) исследователи под руководством доктора Дэвида Эванса (David Evans) полагают: едва появившись, Вселенная вела себя отнюдь не как газ. Как предполагалось ранее. Скорее Вселенная была жидкой. И, выражение "кварк-глюонный суп", которое применяли к первичной материи в ней, возможно, окажется не просто образным.
Кстати, сама гипотеза о том, что сразу после Большого Взрыва Вселенная обладала свойствами жидкости - плотной и сверхгорячей, была выдвинута еще 5 лет назад после экспериментов на американских ускорителях. И вот теперь полоумная вроде бы идея подтверждается.
Как сказано в пресс-релизе французской конференции, плотность произведенной в коллайдере субстанции - той самой кварк-глюонной плазмы - оказалась чудовищной : гораздо больше, чем в недрах нейтронной звезды.
- Вряд ли во Вселенной есть более плотное вещество - разве что в Черных Дырах, - говорит Дэвид Эванс, который ныне возглавляет команду детектора ALICE.
Исследователи уверяют, что один кубический сантиметр этого "супа" - то есть, новорожденной Вселенной - весит 40 миллиардов тон. Температура его несравненно выше, чем в центре Солнца.
А ведет себя "суп" как идеальная жидкость - в которой вообще нет трения.
- Если вы размешаете чай в стакане, а потом вытащите ложку, то он - чай - через какое-то время прекратит вращаться. А идеальная жидкость никогда не остановится. Она будет двигаться по кругу до бесконечности, - объясняет суть кварк-глюонной плазмы Дэвид.





*Столкновение ионов свинца и породило вещество невероятной плотности - "кварк-глюонный суп", из которого состояла новорожденная Вселенная*

Существует и альтернативная точка зрения. Мол, сначала был сотворен невероятно горячий газ, потом он превратился в нечто горячее и жидкое. А уж потом - из этого - постепенно стал "всплывать" окружающий нас мир. Как поплавок в проруби.
В следующих экспериментах ученые планируют увеличить энергию соударений ионов свинца в два раза и выйти на запредельные значения. Соответственно должна возрасти и плотность "кварк-глюонного супа". Не исключено, что наблюдение за ним и позволит точнее разобраться в первичной материи. И определить, жидкая она была или газообразная.
Однако рекордных экспериментов с тяжелыми ионами на БАКе и очередных больших взрывов в миниатюре придется подождать до 2013 года.

*Большие Взрывы станут еще больше*

Еще в сентябре прошлого года на симпозиуме по адронным коллайдерам (Hadron Collider Physics Symposium 2010), проходившем в Канаде, ученые рассказали о перспективах модернизации БАКа в ближайшие 25 лет. Есть планы довести энергию столкновений протонов до 33 тераэлектронвольт (ТэВ). Это более, чем в два раза больше задуманного ныне.
Пока энергия столкновений составляет "всего" 7 ТэВ. Но общественность уже паникует: "как бы чего не случилось".
В 2012 году энергию попробуют увеличить до расчетных, но небывалых еще в истории физических экспериментов 14 ТэВ. И можно себе представить, какой "вой" поднимется по этому поводу. Но он не пойдет ни в какое сравнение с тем, который могут спровоцировать грядущие исследования. А именно те самые 33 ТэВ, намеченные на 2035 год.
Ко всему прочему на модернизированном и фантастически мощном БАКе начнут сталкивать и ионы, и протоны, и электроны. И электроны с протонами.

Действительно, страшно…Но интересно.


----------

